
Living Concrete That Gets Stronger with Time - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2019-08-08/the-green-tech-bringing-life-back-to-the-sea-video
======
joeblow9999
strange article. "i am the only doomsdayer who's ever been right" is a major
theme.

